# Rock Hill, SC Bikefest 2019! May 11



## DonChristie (Apr 2, 2019)

The city of Rock Hill, SC are having their annual Bike-fest/swapmeet 2019 celebration at the legendary Rock Hill BMX Supercross track on Saturday, May 11th.

They have again asked if Hurricane coaster would show our vintage bicycles *and* bring bike stuff to sell at the swapmeet! This year they want to host a swapmeet along side our bike show. Round up that old bike junk and sell it here! Free to sell!

Rock Hill will be passing out trophies for the bike show in these categories,
Prewar
Postwar
Ratrod
Road (open class)
BMX (open class)
MTB (open class)

If you plan on selling or showing, be there by 10am, the show starts at 11am and ends at 3. Last year was alot of fun! Hope to see you there!

https://www.cityofrockhill.com/depa...-l-outdoors/bike-rock-hill/rock-hill-bikefest
https://www.cityofrockhill.com/depa...tdoors/bike-rock-hill/expo-vendor-information


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 2, 2019)

Last year was awesome. I hope to make it again this year


----------



## Sprockets (May 4, 2019)

I read the flyer believing there is something for everyone, but is there anywhere at the park where kids can ride safely? Thinking about bringing the grand daughters if there is some place safe for them to ride while I attend the grown up stuff. Anyone able to chime in that attended last year?


----------



## DonChristie (May 5, 2019)

Depending on his age, they can ride around near the swap/show or if he is capable, there is a kiddie pump track there also. Check the rules, they may need helmets.


----------

